# This Week in Church History (June 19 - 25)



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2005)

On June 19, 

* 1623 -- Blaise Pascal, French Jansenist philosopher and mathematician, was born;

* 1834 -- Charles Spurgeon, English Baptist minister, was born;

* 1878 -- Charles Hodge, American Presbyterian minister, died;

On June 21, 

* 1639 -- Increase Mather, Puritan minister, was born;

On June 22,

* 1679 -- Scottish Covenanters were defeated by royalist forces at Bothwell Bridge;

* 1680 -- The Sanquhar Declaration was promulgated by Scottish Covenanters;

* 1680 -- Ebeneezer Erskine, Scottish Presbyterian minister, was born;

* 1714 -- Matthew Henry, English Presbyterian minister, died;

On June 23, 

* 1898 -- John L. Girardeau, Southern Presbyterian minister, died;

On June 24, 

* 64 -- Roman Emperor Nero began persecution of Christians;

* 1314 -- Scottish forces under Robert the Bruce defeated the English at the Battle of Bannockburn which helped lead to Scottish independence

* 1519 -- Theodore Beza, Reformer, was born;

* 1696 -- Philip Henry, English Presbyterian minister, died;

On June 25,

* 1530 -- Promulgation of the Augsburg Confession;

* 1658 -- James Durham, Scottish Covenanter, died; and

* 1966 -- The U.S. Supreme Court banned prayer in public schools.

[Edited on 8-23-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2006)

Happy Bannockburn Day! 






[Edited on 6-24-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 24, 2006)

Bannockburn Battle

special feature on my blogspot...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Bannockburn Battle
> 
> special feature on my blogspot...



Well done, Laddie!


----------

